# Chinga



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

As some of you know my boy (I state the word BOY again) got a new bridle.. It started with my obsession with tack, I brought a pink saddle blanket a while back. Then I thought I needed a new pair of boots and got some purple exersize boots... Now my newest additon.


Maraya, Chinga and I.



He feels loved <3



Chinga and I riding! Eww posistion!



Chinga and I


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow that is a really cute bridle, is it leather? really cool though!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Its PVC, I love it. Its so cute!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The drop needs to go UNDER the bit.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It is? Or did I screw it up again (Anyone remember my other bridle )


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope you did the same thing you did last time. It's over the bit in the same place as the regular noseband - it needs to go UNDER the mouthpiece or just take it off.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Okay! Thanks Wildspot, I'll fix it tomorrow, its a pretty bridle though.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i think its cute. ive never seen a purple bridle before


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow that is like *Bam* Bright! I love it, Chinga looks so cute in it!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Love it!! I make my geldings wear pink and purple too


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Colorful! Now you just need a purple saddle pad. =]

And for reference, this is how your bridle should be set up. The flash doesn't need to be tight, you should be easily able to fit a finger in between it and his skin.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pics! I think you guys look cute


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

you named him.......Chinga????? do u know what that means in Spanish???


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

I just googled Chinga spanish to english translator. 

:S


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha I didn't name him and I'm just about sick of people bringing that up (Not on here). It actually doesn't mean that. Its said differently!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

omg I love that bridle! It's very snazzy and bright!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

=O i want that bridle!!!! whered you get it?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou, Where I got it is a secret


----------

